# Any UK haunters need a body?



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Anyone in the UK who has a BHS on their local High Street - they are selling off fixtures and fittings at the moment. My local store in Wakefield had the male and female half-body mannequins (i.e the tops without heads, arms and legs) as well as a couple of kids. They also had a few arms, one set of male legs and a female top half-body with arms attached. Prices are about £10 for the half-bodies so if you need something like that it's worth having a look before the stores close for the very last time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's nice of you to share. When the store my daughter was working at was closing I was able to pick up one of the headless mannequins for $20. I wish now I would have picked up a couple. I threw a wedding dress on her and she's the headless bride. Easy and popular prop.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

The title of this thread will have you on an MI-5 watch list. lol


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Got to get people to have a look at it, haven't you. Beside with my browser history - like most people on here - I'm probably flagged as a serial killer anyway.

The demise of British Home Stores is quite a big thing here. It is one of the mainstays and has been around since the year dot - but due to the attitudes of previous owners it has now sunk - unlike the yachts of one former owner (those over the pond may not get that reference).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------

